# Help identifying a cichlid



## DRose1836 (Oct 27, 2019)

Anyone know what kind of cichlid this is?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Kenyi, a common Malawi mbuna


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Kenyi are all light blue base/dark blue bars when small then males turn yellow as they get bigger. I purchased 18 Kenyi hoping to get at least 7 or 8 females and then I'd keep just one of the males. When the males start to turn the change is gradual starting at first with taking on a very slight yellow tinge. Hard to tell from the photo but it looks like yours has a yellow tinge, in which case it is a male and the yellow color will eventually take over.


----------



## DRose1836 (Oct 27, 2019)

Ok thanks! As of right now they appear blue in the photo, but in my tank they are a light purple. I'll add some more pics.


----------



## DRose1836 (Oct 27, 2019)

Here's another image of them


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Most of those are very aggressive. What size tank is it?

Hopefully both of your Kenyi are female since as they reach adulthood multiple males will fight to the point that usually only one survives, unless it is a really large tank. If you have a male but only one female, the male may chase her to death trying to mate with her. Recommended to have at least 5 or more females.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Another vote for kenyi as an ID. You want them in a tank that is 48" x 18" or larger, and I would do 1m:7f to spread aggression.


----------



## DRose1836 (Oct 27, 2019)

My tank is a 75 gallon aqueon. So far they haven't shown much aggression at all if any towards any of the others. Really there hasn't been many problems. The larger electric blue I have chases the smaller ones around, but it's not to bad. He is really the only aggressive fish I have. The largest fish I have in the tank is a male yellow tail acei. He follows the now identified Kenyi around so I assume they are females.


----------



## DRose1836 (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for the help identifying. My tank is all mbuna, currently 10 fish in. Adding more but holding off a bit before I do.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With aggressive species like maingano (electric blue?) and kenyi I would stock those two species with 1m:7f of each. The 1m:4f for the acei and you are stocked.

Mbuna often do not show much aggression for the first 6-12 months. They are settling in and maturing.


----------



## SouthNarc (Nov 29, 2019)

Your first picture looks like a Neolamprologus tretocephalus. They are from Lake Tanganyika and their common name is five bar cichlid.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

SouthNarc said:


> Your first picture looks like a Neolamprologus tretocephalus. They are from Lake Tanganyika and their common name is five bar cichlid.


Most definitely is NOT Neolamprologus tretocephalus. Completely different cichlid.


----------



## SouthNarc (Nov 29, 2019)

The picture is blurry so it was difficult to tell.


----------

